# My 70's/80's style costume idea! But should the top part be silver or gold?



## spacey09 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm thinking of dressing up as a disco dancer type for Halloween this year, and the costume will consist of a pair of shiny black lame' spandex pants and a liquid lame' long-sleeved shirt-like bodysuit with the pants covering up the bottom part so the bodysuit looks like a well tucked in shirt. Now the only problem is which one would look awesome with the costume? The liquid gold one or the liquid silver one? I have pics below (mostly from last year) for you people to see! And no, that's not me in those pics!


----------



## spacey09 (Aug 30, 2009)

So which one?

(Sorry I had to bump this thread!)


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gold. Hands down. Gold. Silver will make people think more of sci-fi type costumes. Gold will be easy to distinguish with the look you're going for.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Second vote for gold from me!


----------



## spacey09 (Aug 30, 2009)

so far 2 for gold! Any others to decide?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Being an old fart I remember 70s and 80s fashions all too well. Gold is more the Studio 54 disco norm of the day, and silver would reflect more the new age scene of the 80s I think. Gold reminds me of Blonde, silver reminds me of Flock of Seagulls. LOL


----------

